# BLD Mentors/Tutors



## MrSpike (Sep 12, 2011)

Greetings all Blindsolvers.
Blindsolving is a difficult task and has always been high on my priorities to learn however i couldn't find the direct support to do so. I thought a place in the forums directly formed for finding a mentor / student for blindsolving would not only help the community spirit but also help more cubers become blindsolvers as they would have an experts help. As well as providing experts a challenge.

My own request is for an experienced blindsolver who can help motivate me by keeping in touch via mail, possibly do Skype sessions for fun and who can provide advice for me to continue my journey in blindsolving. Thank you.

Maybe you are not an expert and also want to learn, post here if you also think you would like to keep contact with an expert blindsolver.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 12, 2011)

Remember, it is also possible to learn bld without the help of an expert mentor. If you aren't willing to put the effort in to try to learn by yourself, then I don't think have the mentality to become a decent bld solver. I'm not trying to put you off bld - I just get the feeling that you want to be spoon-fed rather than putting in effort yourself

EDIT: I'm always willing to help people, unless they're not trying as hard as they can themselves


----------



## MovingOnUp (Sep 12, 2011)

Hmm.. Seems neat. Kind of seems impractical, however.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 12, 2011)

I would be interested in helping out new blindsolvers with questions they may have. I could help out with Old Pochmann, M2, 3OP, free-three cycle, or BH.

I would probably not be available by skype, and would mostly be available by PM or in this thread. I know that's not much, but if anyone just has a quick question or something of that sort then I'm always interested to help out.


----------



## 24653483361 (Sep 13, 2011)

Well if I ever had questions on bld, I'd probably re-watch a tutorial, search the forums, or ask a friend who can bld.


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Sep 13, 2011)

I can also help with Old Pochmann, M2, and BH corners. I do know Turbo for edges, but I am not quite fluent in it yet, and the same goes for free-three cycle edges.


----------



## blakedacuber (Sep 13, 2011)

emm i confident i can do bld but the middles layer confuses me in m2 could anyone make a few walkthrough solves please?


----------



## cubernya (Sep 13, 2011)

I would highly recommend Chris if it's just for a quick question. He is amazing at BLD, having a 95%(?) success rate, and having completed 6x6 and 7x7 BLD. I personally contacted him a couple weeks ago asking him the orientation rules for edges (with what I was defining orientation as) and he messaged me back giving me very clear, easy to follow rules for orientation. My definition was correct, but very time consuming to do for all the edges.

In short, PM Mike or Chris if you have a quick question that can be written out in text...otherwise you might go for others if you want to go on Skype or an IM chat.


----------



## kinch2002 (Sep 13, 2011)

Or use this
Then if the wonderful Chris/Mike aren't sitting at their computer at the time, someone else can help


----------



## cubernya (Sep 13, 2011)

Yeah mine wasn't really an urgent question, and he responded pretty quickly


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 13, 2011)

I am really interested in BLD solving, but I just can get myself to learning the method. I learn easy, but its very hard. I am really interested into having a mentor or someone I can talk to in specific. Via email? Thanks.


----------



## MrSpike (Sep 13, 2011)

The idea was not to be spoonfed but to have somewhere directly for people like myself to find the bld experts to pm. I am relatively new to the forums and therefore know nothing of the people whom do different things. In terms of my help even just a blindfold solver who I can talk to regularly, even if its not about blindsolving. Just for the support. If anyone wants a general chat just pm me, as I'm more than willing to learn alone or with aid. If finding the best resources to learn comes from an expert, why do it alone?


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 14, 2011)

MrSpike said:


> The idea was not to be spoonfed but to have somewhere directly for people like myself to find the bld experts to pm. I am relatively new to the forums and therefore know nothing of the people whom do different things. In terms of my help even just a blindfold solver who I can talk to regularly, even if its not about blindsolving. Just for the support. If anyone wants a general chat just pm me, as I'm more than willing to learn alone or with aid. If finding the best resources to learn comes from an expert, why do it alone?


 
Yeah I mean the same as this guy. Help would be nice


----------



## danthecuber (Sep 14, 2011)

MrSpike said:


> The idea was not to be spoonfed but to have somewhere directly for people like myself to find the bld experts to pm. I am relatively new to the forums and therefore know nothing of the people whom do different things. In terms of my help even just a blindfold solver who I can talk to regularly, even if its not about blindsolving. Just for the support. If anyone wants a general chat just pm me, as I'm more than willing to learn alone or with aid. If finding the best resources to learn comes from an expert, why do it alone?


 
aronpm is on #rubik


----------



## asportking (Sep 14, 2011)

Yea, I've always wanted to do bld solving, and I've learned the method and everything (I think its old pochmann, can't be sure though), but every time I sit down to attempt it, I just can't get enough motivation to memorize the whole cube. Not sure if anyone but myself can help with that, but I think the idea is great for people who just aren't getting it. The mentors could even be watching the person do a bld solve, and let them know if they make a mistake, although that might only work for people just working on solving it blindfolded, and not really going for speed.


----------



## wontolla (Sep 14, 2011)

If an experimented bld solver is going to put some effort and spend hours teaching a single person, I guess he/she sould make a tutorial for everybody instead.


----------



## cubernya (Sep 14, 2011)

wontolla said:


> If an *experimented* bld solver is going to put some effort and spend hours teaching a single person, I guess he/she sould make a tutorial for everybody instead.


 
You mean experienced?


----------



## wontolla (Sep 14, 2011)

You're right. That was my Spanglish speaking.


----------



## Sakarie (Sep 14, 2011)

asportking said:


> Yea, I've always wanted to do bld solving, and I've learned the method and everything (I think its old pochmann, can't be sure though), but every time I sit down to attempt it, I just can't get enough motivation to memorize the whole cube. Not sure if anyone but myself can help with that, but I think the idea is great for people who just aren't getting it. The mentors could even be watching the person do a bld solve, and let them know if they make a mistake, although that might only work for people just working on solving it blindfolded, and not really going for speed.


 
Just do it! Spend an hour if that's what it takes! Then do it again, tomorrow, and the kick of being faster that yesterday wil probably take you at least somewhere.


----------



## asportking (Sep 14, 2011)

Sakarie said:


> Just do it! Spend an hour if that's what it takes! Then do it again, tomorrow, and the kick of being faster that yesterday wil probably take you at least somewhere.


I'll try, but considering the amount of motivation it takes for me just to ATTEMPT a bld solve, I have a feeling I'll want to give up after failing so many bld solves. Another problem I seem to have is that no matter how many times I tell people not to interupt me, I can never seem to have a full hour to myself for a bld solve. Heck, I have trouble just doing a 5x5 solve without having to get up and do something.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 14, 2011)

In IRC on channel #rubik, Piecez is always available for help. No matter what it is. I'm in there frequently.


----------



## cmhardw (Sep 14, 2011)

asportking said:


> I'll try, but considering the amount of motivation it takes for me just to ATTEMPT a bld solve, I have a feeling I'll want to give up after failing so many bld solves. Another problem I seem to have is that no matter how many times I tell people not to interupt me, I can never seem to have a full hour to myself for a bld solve. Heck, I have trouble just doing a 5x5 solve without having to get up and do something.


 
Being interrupted like this is actually good training. If you're interrupted and have to talk to someone, then just review your memo before you attempt the solve. I recently did a solve where my roommate surprised me by shooting me with nerf darts throughout almost the entire solving phase right after I pulled down the blindfold.

If you can solve in the far less than ideal conditions of practice at home with interruptions, then you are truly a BLD solver.

As to the motivation to attempt a full solve, try just doing 1 layer BLD. Scramble the cube. Solve F2L. Memo and solve LL.

If you get good at that then scramble the cube. Solve the D layer. Memo and solve the rest.

You can work up to a full solve, you certainly don't have to just jump right into full BLD solves, unless you just want to that is.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Sep 14, 2011)

Motivation to BLD is hard. I do one solve. Just 1. I tell myself that I'll do one and just stop. But after that first solve, I continue. I talk to other cubers and they do the same thing. Even after 1, they are like "hey, I'm already BLDing, might as well continue"

I love getting people motivated to do BLD by telling them not to b**ch out. I'm an a**hole when it comes to stuff like that.


----------



## chardison1980 (Sep 14, 2011)

learning OP isnt that bad i forced myself to sit down with youtube, and watch videos over and over again then i finally clicked.
i would start by sloving you bottom layer first so all you have to do is work on the top 2 layers solve a few corners first so all you have to do is maybe a few edges, when i get that down and its fluid, then add a few more and keep going till you eventually working all the edges, training your brain to blind solve in batches or groups of 3 since there are 12 edges move on to 4 then 6, 8 and so on, and only do the edges first then uncover your eyes then work on the corners. 
i hope that helps, and you can label your edges and corners to help memorize better, it is easier to remember a single letter or number than somthing like UR or FDL 
and each letter can represent a word put into a sentence theres a bunch of videos on youtube that futher explain this.


----------



## chardison1980 (Sep 14, 2011)

somthing else that helped me was that i started with a solved cube, and used OP to piece by piece scramble the cube till i had like 4-6 pieces then memorized them and worked to put them back, trust me it helped with learning set up moves, which they are what gave me my most problems at the begining, and now im blind sloving with avarage under 10 mins, and started my first multi bld attempt tonigh, first cube 100%, second cube jack all up lol. 
number 1 thing patience.


----------



## curtishousley (Sep 14, 2011)

I'm currently working on solving BLD using Old Pochmann, wondered if anyone has any tips for the problem I am having. When I shoot a corner to its place and the buffer piece ends up in its own place, I would start a new cycle, but I have a problem visualizing how the buffer piece will end up and with what orientation. I can easily do all the corners BLD if I only have to do one cycle, but I have not been able to do it once where there was more than one cycle. Any suggestions?


----------



## Cubenovice (Sep 14, 2011)

I sort of agree with Daniel. You gotta put some effort in.

I learned OP from Joel van Noort's tutorial, *never* watched a video tutorial. This tutorial and some reading through the BLD subforum is all you need. All questions on memo systems, dealing with parity and breaking into new cycles have already been answered. Multiple times...

Feel free to ask additional questions but always make sure to search first and (preferably) show in your post /PM that you've already put some thought into it.


----------



## chardison1980 (Sep 15, 2011)

to help you on the corners i found a video on youtube the guy taught how to permute the corners first, with the white, and yellow stickers being on top and or bottom, i learned to do my corners that way, then all u have to do is remember where they go and the correct setup move and the undo set up move. as i incorperated numbers to my corners i only have to memorize numbers 1-8 as they are labled on my cube, the alg for this is as follows its for the left top front corners, along with the left back top corner. (you only have to look at the left top front cubie the back cubie will fix its self when at the corners are permuted correctly.)
RUR'U' RUR'U' L' URU'R' URU'R' L this will rotate the corner clockwise
URU'R' URU'R' L' RUR'U' RUR'U' L this will rotate the corner counter clockwise
so just mess around with those algs and i hope they work for you.


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Sep 15, 2011)

uh... i watched some blindfold tutorials and i still don't really understand it? so far i just see that u can cycle pieces and use the t perm and j perms to solve???? (confused)


----------



## riffz (Sep 16, 2011)

Look up the tutorial by badmephisto on Youtube. If you can't at least make some sense of that then I'm not sure what to say. Your question isn't specific enough for us to help you.


----------



## chardison1980 (Sep 16, 2011)

yes watch BADS video its what i learned from, its like 30mins long but go through it at least 5 times and you will get the hang of it.
believe it or not you can blindsove only using the T-PERM for the edges and corners, if your familiar and comfortable with the T-PERM, for the edges then use it for the corners too
your buffer piece becomes the UBR corner and it switches with the URF corner u just use set up moves to put UBR corner piece into the URF using the T-PERM to switch them and undo your set up move to put it back into the right position.

when i solve i dont even use A-PERM or J-PERM, only T-PERM and some M2 thats it for edges. i will be working on a video for bld solving soon.


----------



## IanTheCuber (Oct 29, 2011)

Zane should make some BLD vids...you should know he got the 2nd place MBLD in the world. 19/21, which kills. Great job, Zane Carney. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 30, 2011)

IanTheCuber said:


> Zane should make some BLD vids...you should know he got the 2nd place MBLD in the world. 19/21, which kills. Great job, Zane Carney. Keep up the good work.


Thanks, I've got many tutorials planned for after exams (Late November).


----------



## blakedacuber (Oct 30, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Thanks, I've got many tutorials planned for after exams (Late November).


 
you should do a BLD for n00bs tutorial also could you do an m2 tutorial with a walk through solve please?


----------



## Zane_C (Oct 30, 2011)

blakedacuber said:


> also could you do an m2 tutorial with a walk through solve please?


Yes, M2 is on my list of tutorials.


----------



## collinbxyz (Oct 30, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Yes, M2 is on my list of tutorials.


 
Yessss can't wait for an Ausie tut

But seriously, I am looking forward to these. I am already subbed to you anyway. Thanks


----------



## aronpm (Oct 30, 2011)

Zane_C said:


> Thanks, I've got many tutorials planned for after exams (Late November).


 
I also have some videos planned - not necessarily tutorials, but just answering questions and/or explaining things.


----------



## Speedmaster (Oct 31, 2011)

Please make a Bh corners tutorial, i don't understand the one of byu
I love the tuebo edges tutorial from zane, please make other ones too
i'm sorry for writing mistakes


----------

